# The Northwest Leaf



## Ganjaden (Mar 18, 2013)

www.thenorthwestleaf.com/

This is the BEST medical cannabis related newspaper I have the pleasure of reading. If you want to know what's going on in the Washington state medical cannabis world as well as what's coming in the recreational area of cannabis, this is the publication you look at. I like to view the latest issue in their Full Screen mode and their Presentation View after going full screen there on their homepage over on the right. 

I hope your medical cannabis periodicals are as good as this one wherever you are....

Enjoy!!!


----------

